# Canadian Stock Exchange



## Julia (8 July 2007)

Can anyone give me some idea of the performance of the equivalent of our All Ords for the Toronto Stock Exchange?

I've not been able to find a percentage per annum figure on their website (probably due to my own incompetence rather than it not being there).
I'd like to know the % returns for , say, the last four years.

With thanks.


----------



## doctorj (8 July 2007)

This might be a start Julia.


----------



## Julia (8 July 2007)

doctorj said:


> This might be a start Julia.




Many thanks, doctorj;  exactly what I was looking for.
Where did you find this?


----------



## Joe Blow (8 July 2007)

Have moved this thread to the International Markets forum.


----------



## doctorj (8 July 2007)

Julia said:


> Many thanks, doctorj;  exactly what I was looking for.
> Where did you find this?




biz.yahoo.com

The tricky bit is figuring out their codes for the indices.  I'm sure there's an easier way to do it than I found...


----------



## Yeti (9 July 2007)

doctorj said:


> biz.yahoo.com
> 
> The tricky bit is figuring out their codes for the indices.  I'm sure there's an easier way to do it than I found...




This may help:

http://ca.finance.yahoo.com/indices?e=cax

Julia, the URL for doctorj's chart, so you can "play around" with it yourself:

http://ca.finance.yahoo.com/q/bc?t=5y&s=^GSPTSE&l=on&z=m&q=l&c=^AXJO


----------



## Julia (9 July 2007)

Yeti said:


> This may help:
> 
> http://ca.finance.yahoo.com/indices?e=cax
> 
> ...




Thank you Yeti, and again doctorj.  Much appreciated.


----------

